# Fun Dog Show - Sat 30th July - Snodland, Kent



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

Snodland Fun Day and dog show will be held on Sat 30th July at Nevil Park, Snodland, Kent.

There will be tons of stuff going on and most of it will be FREE... 
Yes I said FREE!!!!!!
Bouncy castles, face painting, welly comps, sumo suits..... and much more!

There will be lots of stalls and food outlets (hog roast and fish and chips)

Main arena showing different displays all day

Even the dog show will be free to enter (donations will be greatful)

The local dog warden is also offering FREE mircochipping

Lots of doggie displays and have a go agilty

I will confirm classes next week. 

Please note there is NO parking at this venue but we will be putting on a bus service to the events field. (I will confirm details nearer the time)


----------



## SmokeyRabbit (Aug 28, 2010)

Lucylewis0 said:


> Snodland Fun Day and dog show will be held on Sat 30th July at Nevil Park, Snodland, Kent.
> 
> There will be tons of stuff going on and most of it will be FREE...
> Yes I said FREE!!!!!!
> ...


I may be interested in attending transport pending please send me a schuedule when its available to blackbeautybing[email protected] i only use this email for pet related emails.


----------

